# Easy Soft Flatbread (No Yeast) ~ Cuisine: Greek, Mediterranean



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

*Easy Soft Flatbread (No Yeast) ~ Cuisine: Greek, Mediterranean*
http://www.recipetineats.com/easy-soft-flatbread-yeast/
Prep time 5 mins ~ Cook time 10 mins ~ Total time 15 mins 
The dough for this recipe is ridiculously easy to make with only a minute or two of kneading.
The bread is soft and pliable so it's perfect for using as a wrap, stuffed with whatever takes your fancy.
It's also a great make ahead recipe - the dough keeps for around 3 days.
See NOTES for substitutions - vegan / dairy free.
UPDATE: Recipe quantity halved following reader feedback and because I find myself making half batches more often too! 
Serves: 8 large pieces 
Ingredients 
2 cups / 300g plain flour (level cups, unsifted, not packed), + keep ¼ cup extra for dusting & adjusting dough
½ teaspoon salt
3½ tablespoons / 50g butter (1.75 oz)
¾ cup / 185 ml milk
½ tablespoon oil (for cooking)
Instructions 
1.Combine butter and milk and heat until butter is just melted - on stove or in microwave.
2.Combine 2 cups flour, salt, butter and milk.
3.Sprinkle work surface with flour then knead for a few minutes until it is smooth - it doesn't need much kneading. Add extra flour if the dough is too sticky.
4.Wrap with cling wrap and rest at room temperature for 30 minutes or so.
5.Dust bench top with flour, cut dough into 4 pieces, roll into balls, then roll out into about ⅛" / 0.3cm thick rounds.
6.Heat ½ tablespoon olive oil in a non stick pan over medium heat - or lower if you have a heavy based skillet. (Note 1)
7.Place one flatbread in the pan, cook for around 1- 1½ minutes - it should bubble up (see photo in post)- then flip and cook the other side, pressing down if it puffs up. There should be a smallish golden brown spots on both sides.
8.Stack the cooked bread and keep wrapped with a tea towel - the moisture helps soften the surface, making them even more pliable.
9.Continue to cook with remaining pieces.
10.Optional: Brush or spray bread with olive oil or melted butter, for a more luxurious finish. Or even with melted butter mixed with minced garlic for a garlic butter version!
Notes 
1. Higher heat and the thinner the dough = crispier crust, though still pliable inside, the thin crispy crust on the outside might crack when you roll it. This is how I make naan. The larger darker brown spots on the bread (see image in post) make it look like authentic naan, just like what you get at Indian restaurants!
2. Dough keeps in the refrigerator for around 3 days. Tip: Roll out the rounds, ready to cook. Just make sure you use baking paper or cling wrap to keep the pieces separated, flour will not suffice.
3. Recipe source: Flatbread by Julie Goodwin.
4. Dairy free / vegan substitutions: A reader tried the original recipe then reported back that it also worked just as great substituting the butter with olive oil and almond milk for the dairy milk to make it a vegan / dairy free version. Brilliant!
5. Readers have tried making this gluten free and reported that it works pretty well using gluten free flour BUT you need to use the butter and milk, not sub with dairy/vegan options. The dough will be a little harder to roll out. If you try to make it gluten free AND dairy free, the recipe really is completely different to the original so I don't advise that!
6. Use this for:
~ Gyros http://www.recipetineats.com/greek-chicken-gyros-with-tzatziki/
~ Souvlaki http://www.recipetineats.com/chicken-souvlaki-tzatziki/
~ Naan for curries like:
~~Butter Chicken http://www.recipetineats.com/butter-chicken/
~~Chickpea Curry http://www.recipetineats.com/easy-chickpea-potato-curry-chana-aloo-curry/
~~Beef Rendang http://www.recipetineats.com/beef-rendang/


----------



## AuntieAngel (Nov 26, 2014)

Thanks Rafiki, this will come in handy. Do you think I could use almond flour?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

AuntieAngel said:


> Thanks Rafiki, this will come in handy. Do you think I could use almond flour?


It will make a change to the taste and may not go as well with the suggested dishes..... But it is possible to make a flatbread with almond flour....


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Sounds good, similar to sopapillas. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## AuntieAngel (Nov 26, 2014)

Rafiki said:


> It will make a change to the taste and may not go as well with the suggested dishes..... But it is possible to make a flatbread with almond flour....


Ok, thank you. I am trying to stay away from regular white flour.


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

AuntieAngel said:


> Ok, thank you. I am trying to stay away from regular white flour.


You could also use chickpea flour, rice flour, millet flour or any other flour that you like - the only change would be the flavor of course and that you may need to add more water to make the dough than if you were using regular white flour. Wheat flour also makes great flatbread....


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Seems easy enough. Thanks.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Zlata (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks. Have you tried this?


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

Zlata said:


> Thanks. Have you tried this?


Yes, I tried it this afternoon. My neighbour has gout in her hand and has been told not to eat anything made with yeast. I made her a batch of this flat bread to try - as a change from the soda bread that I usually make for her. It only took a few minutes to make, plus the 30 minutes resting time.

I kept one for myself to taste, and ate it with a creamy blue cheese, this evening - it was really nice. Liz x


----------



## dancewithmarg (Oct 2, 2012)

Is plain flour the same as all-purpose flour? If not, could I use AP flour anyway - it's all I have in my cupboard!


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

Zlata said:


> Thanks. Have you tried this?


I make the Indian flatbread all the time (no yeast) .... Here is my recipe
3 cups whole wheat flour
2 cups white flour
2 cups very hot water
2 teaspoons salt
¾ cup oil
Put all the ingredients in a large bowl and knead together with the very hot water to form a soft dough.
Make the balls and place in a tray - cover with plastic wrap and leave standing for 1 hour.
Roll balls out into about ⅛" / 0.3cm thick rounds. Place one flatbread in the pan, cook for around 1- 1½ minute - it should bubble up - then flip and cook the other side, pressing down if it puffs up. There should be a smallish golden brown spots on both sides. Once you take it off the stove you can spread a little ghee (clarified butter) on each with a teaspoon. Stack the cooked bread and keep wrapped with a tea towel - the moisture helps soften the surface, making them even more pliable.


----------

